# My CCW rig...



## GSXRanger (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, I was motivated to demonstrate my carry rig. Now, my daily carry gun is my trusty Glock 36. I roll out of the house with it, every single day. Most of the time, I carry it in the rig, that I will show in these pictures. It is called the CrossBreed SuperTuck Deluxe, and it is an IWB holster.

In this thread, I will demonstrate what it looks like under a normal tee shirt, and also the draw stroke that I use to get the weapon in action. I will shoot a short .avi soon and show it in full motion.

So, here goes. If this is not appropriate for this forum, let me know, and we can move it where it needs to be.

NOTE... this firearm is unloaded, and no kitty cats were harmed making these pictures.

First of all... here is the G36 in my carry rig.







Here it is, from the back view. Notice the rough hewn leather... very comfy once it's worn in.






The leather covers all metal on the gun, so nothing rubs on your skin. The belt goes through the loops, and this rig can be "tucked" if needed.

Here is the rig, empty...







Here it is from the top, weapon in the holster... notice how the leather forms around the gun... the more you wear it, sweat in it, the more comfy it is...


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 14, 2008)

This is the Glock 36, with a +1 Pearce grip extension. This allows my big ass hands to grip the gun, and control it with fast controlled pairs.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, so how does it print? Well, it disappears under a tee shirt. Here, you see me arms down, you can BARELY see it on the right side... I wear it between the 4 and 5 o'clock position...


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 14, 2008)

Now for the draw stroke... this weapon, again... is unloaded.

Step 1... non firing hand goes to shirt tail...






Step 2... non firing hand lifts shirt tail, whilst firing hand establishes contact with hand grip...






Step 3... firing hand assumes a good grip on the weapon, high on the backstrap... and begins draw stroke...


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 14, 2008)

Step 4... weapon is clear from holster, non firing hand meets firing hand, and prepares to come into the pocket, for a good punch out...
















continuing out to full extension, proper sight alignment... prepare to cover target and destroy what you cover with your front sights!!!


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 14, 2008)

I am using the XS Express "Big Dot" sight system on this gun. They are VERY fast to acquire, and easy to use. The eye picks up the front dot, and places it on target for the trigger press... very fast combat sight system. These are also Tritium so they glow in the dark. It is a "Dot the I" type system, instead of the old conventional three dot system.






Here's how it sleeps on my night stand...


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 14, 2008)

And last but not least, the business end of the Glock 36, .45 ACP...






Cheers!!!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 14, 2008)

is the rig comfortable, or does it feel awkward?


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice! I almost spit my beer out when I saw that Glock pointed at me.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 14, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> is the rig comfortable, or does it feel awkward?



Brother, I don't even know it's there. I have gone rounds with it on the D.T. mats, unloaded of course, and the weapon stays put. 

It's by far, the MOST comfortable IWB rig I have ever worn. Hands down.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 14, 2008)

7point62 said:


> Nice! I almost spit my beer out when I saw that Glock pointed at me.



It looks even MORE menacing when you have 230 grains of +P Corbons in there... :)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 14, 2008)

How much do they go for?


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 14, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> How much do they go for?



I meant to post a link but I didn't want to think that I was pushing his stuff. He gives Military discounts, and makes them to order for what ever weapon you have. Lifetime warranty as well. 

I paid 60 bucks or so for mine, he has already warrantied the clips, sent me a whole bag of replacements.

Here's the link...

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/beltslide.html

My rig is the SuperTuck Deluxe... I also have one for my 1911.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 14, 2008)

I own a G30 I may have to try that


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 14, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the feedback


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice Glock 36. 
Is your 1911 a full size or 3 inch? If it's a 3 inch, why do you choose the Glock over the 1911 for concealed carrying? 
I'm asking because I have a Kimber 1911 Ultra Carry 3 inch and love it. I've never fired a Glock 36.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope this thread gives some good insight. I have carried a weapon in some shape or fashion, for the past 20 some odd years. I spent 10 years as a sworn LEO, and now, as a full time Guard Guy, I have a CCW permit. Well, I'm also a Reserve LEO, but... 

This is a very comfy rig, and it is very easy to draw from. Secure, almost invisible, yet fast when you need it.

I just wanted to share... 

Sorry about the gratuitous pictures... :doh:



MontereyJack said:


> Nice Glock 36.
> Is your 1911 a full size or 3 inch? If it's a 3 inch, why do you choose the Glock over the 1911 for concealed carrying?
> I'm asking because I have a Kimber 1911 Ultra Carry 3 inch and love it. I've never fired a Glock 36.


 
Which one? 

They are both full sized, Govt. Models. I have a Springer TRP Operator, and a Taurus PT-1911... 

I don't carry either of them, but I do shoot IDPA with the Taurus. :)

I also prefer Glocks. I have several... and shoot them quite well. I actually shoot them better than any pistol that I own. For me, they just work.


----------



## lancero (Nov 14, 2008)

Good shit, Ranger


----------



## AWP (Nov 14, 2008)

Dude, you have gray hair. That alone makes this thread worth it.


----------



## pardus (Nov 14, 2008)

Your'e not a Ranger are you?  lol 

Thanks for the holster info.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 14, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Your'e not a Ranger are you?  lol
> 
> Thanks for the holster info.



I wore the T Shirt, for kicks...


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 14, 2008)

Great thread.   I think threads like this are really beneficial.  CCW is a everyday occurrence that's gotta work.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 14, 2008)

I wore my shooting hat, my Ranger tee shirt, and I have my wings / tab on my SUUNTO... plus my user name, I was just waiting to have someone bust my bollocks on that... 

As for practical, I am all over that one. I like to see varying opinions of what people use... I have carried in all sorts of places, all sorts of fashions. For daily wear, this rig works for me. 

It's not a "deep concealment" rig, but in Florida, it's comfortable in the summer. As mentioned, you can tuck your shirt around too, for a bit more formal occasions. 

Glad some people get something out of this... I find that if something works, I spread it out. Sort of like paying it forward.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 16, 2008)

For years I carried a stainless steel Ruger Speed Six .357 in a butt-forward Bianchi shoulder holster and loved the rig...good concealment, very comfortable and a beautiful revolver. 

Now I just hang the Rem 870 Express on the rack in the back window of the pick-up. It discourages tailgating. :)


----------



## lockNload (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the review and all the pics. What's on your nightstand next to the holster? Was thinking it was a spare mag carrier then it looked like the backstrap of a pistol :uhh:  Not trying to nitpick but in the pics you have posted it looks more like 3 o'clock or maybe 4 to me.

 I was planning on putting the Comptac CTAC on my Christmas list for my Glock 19. You ever tried this? I've heard the most praise for this holster and tried it on with my gun at the range and liked it. A comparison between the two would be nice.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 19, 2008)

lockNload said:


> Thanks for the review and all the pics. What's on your nightstand next to the holster? Was thinking it was a spare mag carrier then it looked like the backstrap of a pistol :uhh:  Not trying to nitpick but in the pics you have posted it looks more like 3 o'clock or maybe 4 to me.
> 
> I was planning on putting the Comptac CTAC on my Christmas list for my Glock 19. You ever tried this? I've heard the most praise for this holster and tried it on with my gun at the range and liked it. A comparison between the two would be nice.



It's a spare mag, in a single mag holster. What you are seeing, is the +1 pearce grip extension. You can see it in the shot where I am holding the glock, how my fingers fit on it. Without it, my gorilla mitts swallow the handgrip.

As for the position of the holster... it's definitely well past the 3 o'clock position, more like  4 or 4:30 ish... I know you can't really tell, but I am twisted, in a draw stroke. 

I am gonna get my buddy to shoot some video of me drawing it from under the shirt, to show how smooth it is.

I looked at the Comp Tac too... but settled on the Crossbreed. The Comp Tac Minotaur holster is very close to the Super Tuck... but if I recall, it's not "tuckable". The cost is close, but the belt clips looked to me to be flimsy. I also like that Crossbreed is a one man shop, and I like to support the little man. The Kydex on the Comp Tac looks a bit more "molded" but, having never worn one, I can't tell you about it. I would imagine they would be very similar.

 Now I have a few of them (Crossbreed holsters). I just carry the G36 as a daily carry, since it is light, small and I forget I am wearing it.

Glad you guys are getting something out of this thread. I thought the over abundance of pictures would put me out there in the GAYNESS world... 

Why is it that NONE of you fuckers have commented on the book? Sheesh.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 19, 2008)

I have tried IWB holsters before, never could find one that I really liked.  May give yours a try (if at least for another tax deduction).  

I carry my Kimber Ultra Carry in a Mitch Rosen 5JR holster.  Its a belt holster.  By far the best one that I have used yet!  Been carrying for 18years and have tried alot of holsters, his are fantastic.  Picked up a belt and mag puch to complete my rig.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 19, 2008)

GSXRanger said:


> Why is it that NONE of you fuckers have commented on the book? Sheesh.




Looks like a nice little book about butterflies and unicorns. Written by a girl.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 19, 2008)

7point62 said:


> Looks like a nice little book about butterflies and unicorns. Written by a girl.



Ha. Wrong and Right. :cool:

More like Vampires and Werewolves, written by a girl.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 19, 2008)

GSXRanger said:


> Ha. Wrong and Right. :cool:
> 
> More like Vampires and Werewolves, written by a girl.




And _totally_ gay.  

I got some manly books over here if you ever want to borrow one. ;)


----------

